# Knit Mini Lovey Blankie Menagerie



## Rainebo

Just had to get in on the fun! There are 6 animals to choose from: bear, monkey, lamb, elephant, bunny, and of course, piggy in a blanket. (Thanks, Laurelarts for the piggy suggestion!) A choice of 2 blanket easy stitch patterns, with each blanket only 12 square, makes them easy grab n go loveys that can fit just about anywhere. Using regular #4 worsted wt. yarn, theyre quick knits and take little yarn, so theyre great stash-busters, as well. A round collar design over joined arms makes it simple to attach the animal securely to the blanket. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-lovey-blankie-menagerie $6.00


----------



## LadyBecket

These are absolutely precious!!!!! I must look into getting this fabulous pattern!!!!


----------



## yover8

Just what I was looking for! Thank you!


----------



## laurelarts

You did it!!!! They are fabulous!!! LOVE THE PIG IN A BLANKET!!!


----------



## missmolly

They are all beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## alysonclark

They are really cute ,well done .I am sure the pattern will be popular :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## macnzacsmom

Aw those are sweet


----------



## Gypsycream

Very sweet


----------



## Rainebo

laurelarts said:


> You did it!!!! They are fabulous!!! LOVE THE PIG IN A BLANKET!!!


Thanks! You know, I've been so enjoying seeing all these blankies and thought I HAD to find some time to join the fun. Then you suggested the pig in the blanket, and it really got me thinking. Then, as usual, I couldn't stop, and had to force myself to stop at 6. These are really a lot of fun to make.


----------



## Rainebo

Thank you so much for your lovely comments. So glad you like them!


----------



## oge designs

They are all very cute


----------



## Sandiego

Adorable as always!!!! Soooo, cute! ;0)


----------



## eggplantlady

These are adorable! Since this has been a hot topic lately, are you selling the pattern for personal use only, or do you allow sales from the items made?


----------



## busybeesheila

Too cute for words :thumbup:


----------



## Valjean

Brilliant work,they all look fantastic,you have done a wonderful job...


----------



## Rainebo

eggplantlady said:


> These are adorable! Since this has been a hot topic lately, are you selling the pattern for personal use only, or do you allow sales from the items made?


Thank you! Any items made from any of my patterns may be sold. It would be nice to be given credit for the pattern, though. These would make great craft sale items, since they are quick and take little yarn. Good luck to you!


----------



## amudaus

Lorraine,they are so beautiful and such a lovely size,just right for tne new little babies to have their own little Lovey Blankie..Beautiful Work as always.


----------



## Rainebo

amudaus said:


> Lorraine,they are so beautiful and such a lovely size,just right for tne new little babies to have their own little Lovey Blankie..Beautiful Work as always.


Aw, thanks, Maureen!


----------



## maleknitter

You really inspired me today. I just bought the patterns and will be off to the store shortly. I am thinking that I can start making these and donate them to a children's hospital. 
For those of you that want to make these for friends and family might I suggest that you make 2. One for current use and one for a back-up while the other is in the wash or something. Makes for a much happier child if he/she should get attached to it. Just saying.


----------



## Rainebo

maleknitter said:


> You really inspired me today. I just bought the patterns and will be off to the store shortly. I am thinking that I can start making these and donate them to a children's hospital.
> For those of you that want to make these for friends and family might I suggest that you make 2. One for current use and one for a back-up while the other is in the wash or something. Makes for a much happier child if he/she should get attached to it. Just saying.


Aw, thanks so much for your kind words and for purchasing my pattern. Your thoughts about donating them to a children's hospital are wonderful! I agree about making 2 so you'll have one as a back-up! Have fun making them!


----------



## craft crazy

Absolutely adorable! Would have to make them all, I don't think I could just choose one!


----------



## mollyannhad

Those are so cute!


----------



## granje

Love them - absolutely gorgeous


----------



## raqeth

You did a wonderful job creating these designs! Thank you!


----------



## raqeth

maleknitter said:


> You really inspired me today. I just bought the patterns and will be off to the store shortly. I am thinking that I can start making these and donate them to a children's hospital.
> For those of you that want to make these for friends and family might I suggest that you make 2. One for current use and one for a back-up while the other is in the wash or something. Makes for a much happier child if he/she should get attached to it. Just saying.


Love your idea! Thank you for sharing! I think I will try to do this also. Thank you again!


----------



## laurie4

oh my gosh i have to have this pattern not another one i need more hours in a day thanks i love it


----------



## Smccar

Very cute. Love them all I will be making a purchase momentarily.


----------



## frani512

They are just adorable.


----------



## Rainebo

I'm so happy you all like my menagerie! You are all so very kind! Thank you so much!


----------



## grandma shirley

I just bought and downloaded this blankie menagerie. I make blankies for the new babies born at our church. Their moms are really going to love them.


----------



## Cin

All so perfect! I always love your patterns!


----------



## ohsusana

I've just purchased and downloaded your gorgeous patterns and can't wait to get started on them. Which one should I knit first.........


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Adorable collection!


----------



## Rainebo

grandma shirley said:


> I just bought and downloaded this blankie menagerie. I make blankies for the new babies born at our church. Their moms are really going to love them.


Thank you for purchasing my pattern! I'm honored that you chose my pattern for this loving ministry.


----------



## Rainebo

ohsusana said:


> I've just purchased and downloaded your gorgeous patterns and can't wait to get started on them. Which one should I knit first.........


Thank you so much for purchasing my pattern. Which one to knit first? Maybe, close your eyes and point! :lol: Enjoy!


----------



## Rainebo

Cin said:


> All so perfect! I always love your patterns!


Aw, thanks!


----------



## StellasKnits

OMG!!! This is SOOOO on my list! so cute!


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Just darling!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TeeneeBee

So cute.


----------



## run4fittness

those are all real cute!


----------



## yona

So precious, love them all.


----------



## kanga

bought it straight away! thank you, just perfect.


----------



## missmolly

I just couldn't resist buying your gorgeous patterns!! :thumbup: 
I love the smaller size ~ ideal for babies.
Your instructions are so detailed with lots of photographs.
I can't wait to start these :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gcoop

Just adorable think these will have to be added to my list


----------



## Rainebo

kanga said:


> bought it straight away! thank you, just perfect.


Oh, thank you! Enjoy it!


----------



## Rainebo

missmolly said:


> I just couldn't resist buying your gorgeous patterns!! :thumbup:
> I love the smaller size ~ ideal for babies.
> Your instructions are so detailed with lots of photographs.
> I can't wait to start these :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks so much! Glad you find the pattern to be user-friendly! Enjoy!


----------



## SallyJ

Great patterns, I just bought them!


----------



## Rainebo

SallyJ said:


> Great patterns, I just bought them!


Thank you, Sally! Have fun!


----------



## trish2222

Love them all


----------



## Punkin51

I love them all! What a great collection.


----------



## missmolly

Well, I bought the pattern this morning and started it at lunch time.
I've just finished it ~ need to sew it up ;-)
Hopefully will post the photos tomorrow.

It is such a lovely pattern to knit.
Thanks Lorraine for a superb pattern! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly

Have you checked out Gypsycreme's monkey cuddle blankie. Absolutely gorgeous. I want to make a large one for me to cuddle.


----------



## Rainebo

missmolly said:


> Well, I bought the pattern this morning and started it at lunch time.
> I've just finished it ~ need to sew it up ;-)
> Hopefully will post the photos tomorrow.
> 
> It is such a lovely pattern to knit.
> Thanks Lorraine for a superb pattern! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yay! Wow! That was fast, Tracy! I know they're quick knits, but you are super speedy! Can't wait to see it tomorrow! I'm so glad you liked the pattern!


----------



## DonnieK

chris kelly said:


> Have you checked out Gypsycreme's monkey cuddle blankie. Absolutely gorgeous. I want to make a large one for me to cuddle.


Chris, I have that pattern and it is wonderful. I am doing a mission project now using all of her patterns. They are going to El Paso for 3 men who were killed in combat and for the children of the 3 injured men, so I am going to be busy for a while.

Oh and Rainebo, your pattern is very nice too. These would be great for newborns.


----------



## DonnieK

chris kelly said:


> Have you checked out Gypsycreme's monkey cuddle blankie. Absolutely gorgeous. I want to make a large one for me to cuddle.


Sorry, hit the button twice.


----------



## missmolly

These are an ideal size for newborns :thumbup: :thumbup: 
They are small enough to be cuddled and wouldn't overpower the baby ;-)


----------



## chris kelly

DonnieK said:


> Chris, I have that pattern and it is wonderful. I am doing a mission project now using all of her patterns. They are going to El Paso for 3 men who were killed in combat and for the children of the 3 injured men, so I am going to be busy for a while.
> 
> Oh and Rainebo, your pattern is very nice too. These would be great for newborns.


That is such a lovely thing to do. Some of these poor children suffer terrible shock after losing family members in such a horrendous way and I could just see one of Gypsycreme's little friends being a huge comfort to them. Well done for having such a beautiful heart. One day, war will be no more and this heartache a thing of the past.


----------



## birsss

Lorraine, just love this collection of blankies, well done.


----------



## Rainebo

birsss said:


> Lorraine, just love this collection of blankies, well done.


Thanks, Sharon!


----------



## Rainebo

missmolly said:


> These are an ideal size for newborns :thumbup: :thumbup:
> They are small enough to be cuddled and wouldn't overpower the baby ;-)


You're right, Tracy. Those were my thoughts, too, when I was designing them. Since then, I've also heard from moms of toddlers who loved the small size as well. They said that this small size would be easier for their toddlers to handle, they wouldn't worry that they would trip on them while carrying them, and they would be easier to transport anywhere. So I was pleased to hear that children, besides newborns, would benefit from this design as well.


----------



## chris kelly

Alysonclark......I love your Avatar Bear. Is he from a gypsycreme pattern? his face is adorable, as if he's watching everyone around him.


----------



## berandia06

Fantastic work you have a very good idea about putting things together.very,very nice.


----------



## Rainebo

berandia06 said:


> Fantastic work you have a very good idea about putting things together.very,very nice.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Di-an

These are adorable.


----------



## Rainebo

Di-an said:


> These are adorable.


Thanks, Di-an!


----------



## cindybar

I just purchased these great patterns. Thank you so much for sharing. Cutest I've seen!


----------



## Rainebo

cindybar said:


> I just purchased these great patterns. Thank you so much for sharing. Cutest I've seen!


Thank you so much for purchasing my pattern and for your kind words. Enjoy the pattern.


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs

These are adorable well done xx


----------



## laurie4

apparently my friend just ordered these for me so anxious to visit next week


----------



## Rainebo

laurie4 said:


> apparently my friend just ordered these for me so anxious to visit next week


What a super nice thing of your friend to do! Have fun with the pattern!


----------



## laurie4

i know i can't wait


----------



## vera M

I have just this min bought this pattern 
vera


----------



## Rainebo

vera M said:


> I have just this min bought this pattern
> vera


Thank you, Vera, for purchasing my pattern! Enjoy!


----------



## vera M

I think those will be lovely for my charity work is that ok If I make them for my cancer charity 
vera


----------



## vera M

what is the picture of please another pattern


----------



## Rainebo

vera M said:


> I think those will be lovely for my charity work is that ok If I make them for my cancer charity
> vera


It is definitely OK to make them for your charity! Much success with them! :thumbup:


----------



## vera M

the new picture is that another of your patterns please


----------



## Rainebo

vera M said:


> the new picture is that another of your patterns please


Yes, this is my Knit Christmas & Hanukkah Mice pattern.


----------



## JoanieP

Beautiful!


----------



## JoanieP

Rainebo said:


> Just had to get in on the fun! There are 6 animals to choose from: bear, monkey, lamb, elephant, bunny, and of course, piggy in a blanket. (Thanks, Laurelarts for the piggy suggestion!) A choice of 2 blanket easy stitch patterns, with each blanket only 12 square, makes them easy grab n go loveys that can fit just about anywhere. Using regular #4 worsted wt. yarn, theyre quick knits and take little yarn, so theyre great stash-busters, as well. A round collar design over joined arms makes it simple to attach the animal securely to the blanket.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-lovey-blankie-menagerie $6.00


Please could you tell me if the heads are knitted on straight needles. I'm not good at knitting on dpns. Thanks. x


----------



## missmolly

Hi, yes these are knitted on straight needles. I have knitted some of them and the pattern is so easy to follow.
You will enjoy knitting these :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JoanieP

missmolly said:


> Hi, yes these are knitted on straight needles. I have knitted some of them and the pattern is so easy to follow.
> You will enjoy knitting these :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Missmolly!


----------



## missmolly

You're very welcome ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo

missmolly said:


> Hi, yes these are knitted on straight needles. I have knitted some of them and the pattern is so easy to follow.
> You will enjoy knitting these :thumbup: :thumbup:


Just saw this question. Thanks, Tracy for answering it for me and also for your lovely support!


----------



## missmolly

You're welcome Lorraine......I love these patterns and would encourage everybody to knit them lol :thumbup:


----------



## Knittingkitty

They are terrific! You did such an amazing job with them! WOW!


----------



## gcoop

Knitting one at the moment,so easy, just hope it looks like the animal it's supposed to and poetic licience hasn't come into it lol, My husband who is more artistic than me is going to help me with getting it to look right !


----------



## kimmyz

Rainebo, you're my FAV when it comes to knitted toys! Absolutely darling!


----------



## JoanieP

I bought the pattern last night. Looking forward to starting it later this week!


----------



## missmolly

JoanieP said:


> I bought the pattern last night. Looking forward to starting it later this week!


You'll love them! I look forward to seeing your photos ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## JoanieP

I'll try my best. I may need a hand to get pics on here though!


----------



## missmolly

JoanieP said:


> I'll try my best. I may need a hand to get pics on here though!


Here is some help to post pictures :thumbup:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#64


----------



## JoanieP

Thanks for that, Missmolly. Watch this space! ;-)


----------



## missmolly

JoanieP said:


> Thanks for that, Missmolly. Watch this space! ;-)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I'll be watching :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo

Knittingkitty said:


> They are terrific! You did such an amazing job with them! WOW!


Aw, thanks!


----------



## Rainebo

gcoop said:


> Knitting one at the moment,so easy, just hope it looks like the animal it's supposed to and poetic licience hasn't come into it lol, My husband who is more artistic than me is going to help me with getting it to look right !


Every knitter has their own perspective. Patterns are just starting points for creativity. Many have posted their pics on Ravelry. And they all look so adorable. I look forward to seeing your pic here. Just have fun and enjoy the creative process.


----------



## Rainebo

kimmyz said:


> Rainebo, you're my FAV when it comes to knitted toys! Absolutely darling!


Aw, what a lovely compliment! Thanks so much, Kimmyz!


----------



## Rainebo

JoanieP said:


> I bought the pattern last night. Looking forward to starting it later this week!


Thank you, Joanie! Enjoy the pattern.


----------



## Rainebo

missmolly said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I'll be watching :thumbup:


Me, too!!!


----------



## fabricmkr

I'm adding that to my pattern library today! I've been wanting to knit one of these for awhile. Thanks for pointing out the pattern and including the link


----------



## Tahira Kathleen

My niece is having her first baby, a boy, this August. Great idea. 
I'm overwhelmed with finding baby blanket and layette patterns as most of the knitting I've done was very lacy girl items. I did make feather and fan blankets for my infant son but l loved them. I'm not so sure a modern mom would.
I've been through Ravelry and other yarn company and groups and not having much luck. Must of what I've found on Pinterest isn't helpful.
Any and all suggestions helpful. Thanks you


----------



## Rainebo

Tahira Kathleen said:


> My niece is having her first baby, a boy, this August. Great idea.
> I'm overwhelmed with finding baby blanket and layette patterns as most of the knitting I've done was very lacy girl items. I did make feather and fan blankets for my infant son but l loved them. I'm not so sure a modern mom would.
> I've been through Ravelry and other yarn company and groups and not having much luck. Must of what I've found on Pinterest isn't helpful.
> Any and all suggestions helpful. Thanks you


This has been a very popular pattern for a number of years. If you're looking for something else small, and suitable for a boy (or girl), my latest pattern, Little Loveys (Sets 1 & 2), may be of interest to you.
Also, I've a "Build-a-Bootie" pattern (both flat/seamed & knit in the round versions) with styles suitable for a boy. I also have baby sweater patterns, football booties and a little football, that may interest you for a boy. You'll find them all here:
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/lorraine-pistorio
Hope this is helpful to you!


----------

